# 722k or dish problem?



## Kerry71 (Mar 25, 2009)

A little background:

We have been having signal loss problems since we upgraded to the 722k (from a 5xx) in July. At first I put up with it because it happened occasionally (maybe once a week). And it would happen on bright sunny days. Starting earlier this week, it was quite often and Thursday pretty much all day. 

So FF to Friday morning...signal loss again so I call Dish and they send a tech out, he says the receiver is bad and I am only getting signal off of one satellite (or something like that . He replaces my receiver (I lose ALL my 150+ hrs of recordings on it , mind you ) and this morning...no signal again. 


Anyone have a clue as to what's going on? I am definately going to call Dish again as I am not a happy customer right now.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

What are your signal strengths? Press Menu, System Setup, Diagnostics, Analysis, Send Status. Pick Connection, after it tests for BB/Phone it will light up the Check Signal button. This will check the 4 main transponders on each satellite (should be three of them: either 110, 119, 129 or 61.5, 72.7, 77) Post your results up here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Knowing other clue - external USB enclosure with a drive up 2 TB is FREE ! - would help you save all yours 150+ recordings (regardless of the signal issue). Duh !


----------



## Kerry71 (Mar 25, 2009)

gtal98 said:


> What are your signal strengths? Press Menu, System Setup, Diagnostics, Analysis, Send Status. Pick Connection, after it tests for BB/Phone it will light up the Check Signal button. This will check the 4 main transponders on each satellite (should be three of them: either 110, 119, 129 or 61.5, 72.7, 77) Post your results up here.


Dish tech has been here and gone and says those were fine (as the tech yesterday said)



P Smith said:


> Knowing other clue - external USB enclosure with a drive up 2 TB is FREE ! - would help you save all yours 150+ recordings (regardless of the signal issue). Duh !


Yeah...I wished I would have thought to get a hard drive, but lessons learned. Oh well..only TV, right?

Thanks for your responses...tech was here this afternoon...changed a few more connections and all 'seems' to be fine for now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cabling, barrels, F-connectors, switch, LNBFs... All should be checked.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

When you lose signal does it say Complete or Partial signal loss? Do you have an OTA antenna connected to the receiver?


----------



## Kerry71 (Mar 25, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Cabling, barrels, F-connectors, switch, LNBFs... All should be checked.


I am assuming they checked everything and they did replace all the connectors while here (the second tech replaced what the first didn't). I was not here when the first tech was (husband was).



gtal98 said:


> When you lose signal does it say Complete or Partial signal loss? Do you have an OTA antenna connected to the receiver?


We have gotten both msgs (not at the same time ) and no we don't have an OTA antenna connected.

Things seem to be working fine now (knocking on wood )


----------

